# Massachusetts Man Had 8,000 Steroids When Arrested in Brentwood



## PillarofBalance (Jun 5, 2012)

BRENTWOOD – A Massachusetts man is being held on drug charges after deputies found he had 8,000 steroid pills in his car – just part of a stash he unwittingly offered up to undercover investigators, according to the Rockingham County Sheriff's Department. 

Mark C. Ferrara, 23, of 5 Hobson Ave., Wilmington, Mass., is being held on $50,000 cash bail at the Rockingham County jail after his arrest along Route 125 in Brentwood Monday.

Ferrara is charged with possession of controlled narcotic drugs with intent to distribute.

The street value of the drugs is estimated to be roughly $35,000. 

Investigators also found $47,000 in cash at Ferrara's home in Massachusetts along with more steroids and about 200 hypodermic needles, the sheriff's department said. 

Investigators made the arrest around 2:45 p.m., capping off a three-month investigation led by the Rockingham County Sheriff's Office Drug Task Force.

Ferrara had disclosed to investigators that he was in possession of human growth hormone/anabolic steroids just before he was pulled over along Route 125, according to the sheriff's department. 

Ferrara's vehicle was stopped by investigators while he was driving northbound in Brentwood.

A search of Ferrara's vehicle yielded 8,000 steroids in pill form, and roughly 1,090 milliliters of injectable steroids, the sheriff's department said. 

Investigators seized approximately $1,100 in cash and hypodermic needles during the search. 

Wilmington, Mass., police executed a search warrant at Ferrara's home and seized $47,000 in cash, 360 milliliters of human growth hormone and 200 hypodermic needles.

Ferrara was arraigned Tuesday in 10th Circuit Court, Brentwood District Division, where he was ordered held on $50,000 cash bail. 

The U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration / Cross Border Initiative in Lowell, Mass., Kingston, Plaistow and Somersworth police departments also assisted in the investigation.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 5, 2012)

If you recognize the labels, speak up.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 6, 2012)

Holy shit that's a lot of gear.  zeek will know


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 6, 2012)

bio tech pharmaclinico a shit load of it god damn


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 6, 2012)

Ya bio tech


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 6, 2012)

I bet this fuck rats out his connect


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 6, 2012)

He's a 23 year old kid of course he will. Though with all those Orals all of mass would've had liver troubles


----------



## Jada (Jun 6, 2012)

Dame this guy is nuts


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 6, 2012)

not nuts just unlucky talk about riding dirty what a dumb fuck


----------



## DF (Jun 6, 2012)

Shit how the fuck did they get into my sock drawer?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 6, 2012)

Lol d you have a big sock drawer.  Must have big socks!!  You know what they say about big sock lol


----------



## Spongy (Jun 6, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Lol d you have a big sock drawer.  Must have big socks!!  You know what they say about big sock lol



big shoes?


----------



## Zeek (Jun 6, 2012)

looks like a reseller, I do not understand the he disclosed to police before being pulled over?  WTF?


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 6, 2012)

Very stupid move by this fuck, Why you want to have so much gear in your car? will se how many more will get down after this....


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> looks like a reseller, I do not understand the he disclosed to police before being pulled over?  WTF?



I think they probably meant he disclosed to the fag ass undercover he was on the way to drop the gear off to.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 6, 2012)

mommy and daddy aint getting you out of this one,dont drop the soap jr hahahaha


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 6, 2012)

Soon he will become a man..or a bitch  lol


----------



## Zeek (Jun 6, 2012)

depending on his previous record could end in probation if no priors  or 18-36 months.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah and he'll still snitch getting his 18-36 month sentence he would of served 18 months MAX on knocked down to a 12-24 month sentence which he'll serve 6 less months on. I don't understand why ppl snitch for 6-12 less months and then gotta walk around for the rest of your life watching your back and no one will ever do business with you again. Man up and do your damn time!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 6, 2012)

Damn. I hate story's from mass


----------



## Jake_House (Jun 6, 2012)

Thats too close to home. Mass drug laws are lienant as all hell though. NH is where he is going to get SMOKED. NH drug laws are zero tolerance believe me when I say.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 6, 2012)

Poor bastard.  You Snitch on the wrong guys and shits going to catch you.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 6, 2012)

All it takes is 1 stupid fuck to take it all down from a lab.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jun 6, 2012)

Well less fake hgh off the streets...


----------



## Yaya (Jun 10, 2012)

A lot of biotech in mass right now


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 10, 2012)

ya thats that bio tech for sure...got some right here...either that or Abott whih i think is made by the same ppl cuz it looks exactly the same same labels boxes, shrik wrapping, flip tops, same everything


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 10, 2012)

bro he better just do this fucking time like a man and not bitch up...does ne one think u should email that to the source so he knows? just incase he tries to do something funky with the connect?


----------



## Tilltheend (Jun 11, 2012)

Just because hes young doesn't mean hes a snitch. I'm 24, I don't snitch. If I was driving around with gear like that, I'd carry a handgun and commit suicide before snitching out to the cops. That kid should of mailed it to his destination. He could of held onto it and gave out an email address. Had an email out of the country out of US jurisdiction so police cannot subpeona a warrant. He could of worried about the DEA or FBI later if he was going to be sloppy like that. Local to state police would not be hard to get around, unless they went to the DEA or FBI. He gives out an email address to a narc, it comes in the mail, the cops don't have anything but maybe the post office he went to, which that can be gotten around. I don't understand how people get caught when it is easy to get caught, but too easy to avoid.


----------



## Tilltheend (Jun 11, 2012)

Another thing, that supplier that kid got that from, probably isn't worried about getting snitched out either, it was probably an online supplier that can't be touched by law enforcement.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 11, 2012)

How did they figure it was for resale some of you guys stashes are bigger then that ha!


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 11, 2012)

tilltheend said:


> Just because hes young doesn't mean hes a snitch. I'm 24, I don't snitch. If I was driving around with gear like that, I'd carry a handgun and commit suicide before snitching out to the cops. That kid should of mailed it to his destination. He could of held onto it and gave out an email address. Had an email out of the country out of US jurisdiction so police cannot subpeona a warrant. He could of worried about the DEA or FBI later if he was going to be sloppy like that. Local to state police would not be hard to get around, unless they went to the DEA or FBI. He gives out an email address to a narc, it comes in the mail, the cops don't have anything but maybe the post office he went to, which that can be gotten around. I don't understand how people get caught when it is easy to get caught, but too easy to avoid.



you would commit suicide before u went to prison? but u wouldnt snitch? wtf hows that makes sense?


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 11, 2012)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> How did they figure it was for resale some of you guys stashes are bigger then that ha!



exactly what i was thinking..i've seen bros stashes that looked just as nice as that and that was for personally use and to help out a friend occasionally....fuckin police and media make this dude out to be some DrugLord


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 11, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> you would commit suicide before u went to prison? but u wouldnt snitch? wtf hows that makes sense?



Makes no sense, I would just do my time and live my life and on release knowing I did it all like a man not a rat or going out like a coward to the bullet of my own trigger.

He'd wish he snitched if the suicide went real bad and he ended up in real bad hands, just saying!


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 11, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Makes no sense, I would just do my time and live my life and on release knowing I did it all like a man not a rat or going out like a coward to the bullet of my own trigger.
> 
> He'd wish he snitched if the suicide went real bad and he ended up in real bad hands, just saying!



EXACTLY! another thing what they say that was valued at like over 50,000 dollar of gear. Guy thats like a few thousand bucks of gear. I mean i don't feel like counting all the bottles and doing the math but id say 5,6 grand tops. The orals are worth the most.

But the dude prob. has a clean record or like practically no record...will do a year or two in county at MOST. He wont even go upstate. Shit i got that much time in county down alread just sitting on the toilet!


----------



## Bevo (Jun 12, 2012)

Some of yall have stashes that big!!! WTF well god damn! I aspire to be like that one of these days


----------



## Oenomaus (Jun 13, 2012)

What a waste. I'm with Bevo, I've never seen that much gear.


----------

